# Presidential Reserve Program



## Trish839 (Aug 10, 2010)

Is there anyone enrolled in the Presidential Reserve Program?
If so...
Are you happy with it?
Since you've been in this program what are your pros/cons?

Thanks in advance  

I'm aware that in this forum there are those who strongly object to most developers program (which I agree) but I really would like to hear the opinions of those who are actually in the program. Thanks


----------



## BellaWyn (Aug 11, 2010)

*PR Information*

Trish:
There are roughly about 1,500 - 2,000 PR members currently in the WYN system.  That's about .0025% of the total WYN membership (does not include WM membership numbers).  It can only be obtained through a developer purchase.

The TUG forums are not the most inviting place for developer point owners.  They lurk more often than they post. 

There is some good information about the PR Program in the Wyndham Owners Forum that you may want to study.


----------



## Trish839 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you... I would check it out... I'm trying to learn as much as I can about different types of timeshare and their programs...because I love timesharing.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 11, 2010)

I believe that the initial Wyndham developer purchase must be at least 1,000,000 pts in deeded udi Presidential units to qualify for PR. 

Jason


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2010)

In Vegas terms, PR is for WHALEs.

Jason, I heard the 1,000,0000 points as being the add on (new purchase) to get PR. Plus, I seem to remember, there is more than just the FSP fees (a PR fee also).


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 11, 2010)

Linda,

I think I heard the same thing. A single million point purchase from the developer. That can only run what $100,000+ at minimum?

Jason


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2010)

Jason,
I believe you already had to be a Platimum VIP and then, buy another 1,000,000 points. Last I heard, asking was $200 per 1K. Discounted would  be about $155-170 per 1K for $155,000-170,000 purchase at its lowest.

The program involved a personal vacation guide, lots of aledged handholding, and ability to get houses/villas which were beyond the Wyndham resorts (Registry Collection might be the name). Plus, all Presidential units being built and being held for the PR members.  The overhead can not be cheap.


----------

